# Rocky Patel Event, Leesburg, VA



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I just wanted to make everyone aware of a local event here in Leesburg. Im not sure of the exact info on who will be there representing RP, but here is what is posted thus far

August 8, 2008 Rocky Patel Event 
12 PM to 7 PM 
Buy 3 get 1 free 
Buy a box get 5 free cigars AND choice of RP lighter or RP ashtray

If you have never been to Leesburg Cigar and Pipe, its a nice local shop, flat screen tv, free coffee and water and some great smokes.

Website

Previous Event
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=84198

PM me if anyone has interest in stopping by for a cigar


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Dang I wish I could make it there maybe next year.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump, anyone interested?


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

i missed the rolling event because i was in puerto rico, now im going to miss the RP event because i'll be in north carolina lol .... great scheduling. i plan to go either 2morrow or friday for a smoke tho


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> i missed the rolling event because i was in puerto rico, now im going to miss the RP event because i'll be in north carolina lol .... great scheduling. i plan to go either 2morrow or friday for a smoke tho


The event is this Friday.


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

You guys have fun. Post some pics afterwards. Give them a high five for that Vigilante for me.:tu


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Bump, im heading up there around 3 I think.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Last Bump, I hope if everything works out, I will be up there around 2.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

don't forget to snap some foto's


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

if this was a week later....


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> don't forget to snap some foto's


Ive got the Polaroid ready, I think we are going to get Bryan's calendar pics done to be raffled off at SHAK. Raffle tickets are only 5 bucks, pm me for details. :r


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

[OT] Loki said:


> if this was a week later....


Bill has one about every month or so:tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

clampdown said:


> Bill has one about every month or so:tu


keep me updated :ss


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

is there a count of how many people are going?


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Gas from Arlington kills this for me :hn


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

koolbooy said:


> is there a count of how many people are going?


I know that Bryan (Addiction) and I will be there. Usually during the events there are quite a few people up there, most non cs members


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I know that Bryan (Addiction) and I will be there. Usually during the events there are quite a few people up there, most non cs members


nice. im gonna try and go. i have to pick up some extra sticks for my trip to NC this weekend anyways.

wanna know something cool? the music playing in the humidor was provided by me :ss im responsible for people dancing in the humidor :chk


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I was up there acouple of days ago and someone was in there dancing, he had to be 70 years old. Nice job:tu


----------



## koolbooy (Dec 16, 2007)

clampdown said:


> I was up there acouple of days ago and someone was in there dancing, he had to be 70 years old. Nice job:tu


yea, its funny lol


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Did anyone go?


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

leasingthisspace said:


> Did anyone go?


Myself, Clampdown and Koolboy were all in attendance. I even had a RP Summer collection which I liked a lot personally.


----------

